# Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!



## Killerschnauze (22. September 2013)

VIDEO hier

Ist das normal das rattern beim einholen der Montage?

Im Drill ist es auch zu hören (nicht die bremse)

Rolle ist neu gekauft und war 2mal am See.

Die zweite Rolle macht die gleichen Geräusche, war am Anfang nicht so.

mfg
martin


----------



## CarpCrakc (22. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*

Normal ist das nicht !
Bei meinen zweien hört man nur die Bürsten an der Seite schleifen , die die Spule säubern sollen.


----------



## Lupus (22. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*

Hallo,
die Bürsten sollen nichts säubern sondern verhindern das sich die Schnur unter die Spule legt!

Ich habe bei einer meiner Okumas auch Schleifgeräusche gehabt ich hab sie einfach umgetauscht!



Hat die Rolle denn sonst irgendwelche Einschränkungen in der Fuktion?

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*

Ist, verglichen mit meinen beiden, nicht normal. Einfach umtauschen.


----------



## CarpCrakc (22. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*

@ Lupus :
Bei mir putz sie auch


----------



## Killerschnauze (23. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*

Hab sonst keine Einschränkung, Freilauf und Co. funktionieren einwandfrei.

Hätt ich mir doch besser die Big Baitrunner LC gekauft#d


----------



## HerrHamster (23. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*

Sowas kann dir auch mit jeder anderen Rolle passieren!  
Ich würde sie einfach umtauschen und gut ist!


----------



## Schuppi 56 (23. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*

hallo du das hört sich an als hätte die Rücklaufsperre nenn knachs  ab bekommen ist das selbe wie die sänger ng6 umtauschen   gehen  und  dann neue gleich drauf testen denn haben alle fast von der serie 
lg


----------



## cyberpeter (23. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*



Killerschnauze schrieb:


> Hätt ich mir doch besser die Big Baitrunner LC gekauft#d



Hallo,

davon mal abgesehen, dass die alte BB LC mehr als das doppelte der Okuma kostet, wäre das, zumindest auf längere Zeit gesehen die bessere Entscheidung gewesen da Defekte bei der BB LC wirklich sehr selten sind und das selbst bei Rollen die 5-10 (harte) Jahre auf dem Buckel haben ...

Ich habe dieses Jahr am Wasser einiges an Ärger (Getriebe, Freilauf) mit den Powerlinern mitbekommen. Scheint so, als ob Okuma die Qualität an den, in den letzten Jahren deutlich gesunkenen Straßenpreis der Rollen, "anpasst". Trotzdem ist die Okuma m. M. in der Preis- und Größenklasse sicher immer noch eine der guten Rollen auf dem Markt.


Gruß Peter


----------



## rainerle (23. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Sowas kann dir auch mit jeder anderen Rolle passieren!
> Ich würde sie einfach umtauschen und gut ist!




....Wirklich? Na dann hab ich mit meinen Shimano's und Daiwa wohl ausgesprochenes Glück gehabt - das ist nämlich noch nicht mit meinen 13 Jahre alten SS3000er und mit meinen 10 + Jahren US-Baitrunnern passiert.


----------



## Schuppi 56 (23. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*



rainerle schrieb:


> ....Wirklich? Na dann hab ich mit meinen Shimano's und Daiwa wohl ausgesprochenes Glück gehabt - das ist nämlich noch nicht mit meinen 13 Jahre alten SS3000er und mit meinen 10 + Jahren US-Baitrunnern passiert.


 Rainerle  du hast d avöllig Recht mit den  Alten rollen  denn  da war noch qualität auf den Markt denn heute ist es da auch schon der Verschleiss und  nicht zu lange Leben eingezogen denn Absatz ist die logig nicht lange halten 
seh es ja bei mir mit den alten Rollen  muss zwar meisst höhren oltimer  fischer  aber   denke mir ja wa shängt gehört mir   denn die alten getriebe halten mehr aus  denn sind noch messing handgeschmiedet   was heute ja alles maschinell und Cumputer gesteuert ist  und  Schnell gehen muss in der Pruduktion  Und Billig muss die herstellung sein aber mit 200% gewinn verkaufen ,
da blebt eben die Qualität auf der Strecke  .
Schau mal den preis  von der  quick Royal an 4000FD  kost 329,--€ Aber alte Technik im neuen Desein   lieber  einaml Geld und Leben lng zufrieden sein 
als jedes Jahr ne neue rolle und nie das  Geeignede zu haben 
lg


----------



## punkarpfen (23. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*

Umtauschen!
Man darf nicht vergessen, dass die Okuma nun mal eine Rolle der 60 Euro Klasse ist und nicht mit einer Daiwa Infinity usw. konkurieren kann. Aber auch in der Preisklasse darf sich die (neue) Rolle nicht so anhören.


----------



## Lupus (23. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*

Hallo,
so wie punkarpfen es sagt sieht es aus! Bitte Leute bleibt mal realistisch man kann nicht eine Rolle für 60.- mit einer für 160.- vergleichen!

Im Übrigen besitze ich auch 2 PL865 und eine ist seit einiger Zeit auf meiner Spodrute montiert, die andere hat dieses Jahr schon als Spinnrolle herhalten müssen und sie hat neben einigen Hechten auch 2 Waller mit 1.60m aus dem Wasser geholt. Für eine 60.- Rolle finde ich das schon eine ziemlich gute Leistung!


Gruß

Lupus


----------



## rainerle (24. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*

.......sorry - aber wieviel "Vertrauen" schenkt ihr Produkten, die "kaputt" aus der Verpackung kommen und wie viel sind Euch solche Produkte wert?

Es kommt eben seit ca. 1,5 Jahren immer öfter's vor, dass die vorher als zuverlässig bekannten Rollen von Okuma schon kaputt aus der Verpackung kommen oder nach sehr kurzer Zeit ihren Geist aufgeben. Es ist da eben so, wie Peter das schon gesagt / geschrieben hat: Okuma ist von einem Hersteller mit gutem Produkt zu günstigem Preis zu einem Hersteller von minderer Qualität zu einem dafür zu hohen Preis geworden.


----------



## Purist (24. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*



Schuppi 56 schrieb:


> Schau mal den preis  von der  quick Royal an 4000FD  kost 329,--€ Aber alte Technik im neuen Desein   lieber  einaml Geld und Leben lng zufrieden sein
> als jedes Jahr ne neue rolle und nie das  Geeignede zu haben



Interessante Rollen, zwar im Sinne von damals, aber leider doch mit modernem Unfug darin. Solange Angler nicht begreifen, dass 10 Kugellager 9 zuviel sind und neueste besondere Innovationen nur unnütz weil potentielle Fehlerquellen sind, wird sich daran wohl auch nichts ändern.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*



Purist schrieb:


> Solange Angler nicht begreifen, dass 10 Kugellager 9 zuviel sind


 
mind. 2 Lager an der Kurbelachse
mind. 2 Lager an der Spulenachse
ggf. eines am Schnurführungsrädchen

Ein paar Lager mehr als 1 sollten es schon sein.


----------



## Taxidermist (24. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*



> Solange Angler nicht begreifen, dass 10 Kugellager 9 zuviel



Das sehe ich auch so wie Naturliebhaber, fünf KL sollte eine brauchbare Rolle schon haben!
Bei allem darüber fängt Luxus an!

Jürgen


----------



## cyberpeter (24. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*



Lupus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> so wie punkarpfen es sagt sieht es aus! Bitte Leute bleibt mal realistisch man kann nicht eine Rolle für 60.- mit einer für 160.- vergleichen!
> 
> Im Übrigen besitze ich auch 2 PL865 und eine ist seit einiger Zeit auf meiner Spodrute montiert, die andere hat dieses Jahr schon als Spinnrolle herhalten müssen und sie hat neben einigen Hechten auch 2 Waller mit 1.60m aus dem Wasser geholt. Für eine 60.- Rolle finde ich das schon eine ziemlich gute Leistung!



Hallo Lupus,

als Vergleich hat der TE eine alte BBLC angeführt und die war bzw. ist, wenn man etwas schaut, schon so für ca. 130 € zu finden was gut das doppelte ist.

Das die Okuma für eine Rolle der 60€ Klasse sicher keine so schlechte Wahl ist, besonders wenn man einen Freilauf will und dazu auch noch einen großen Spulendurchmesser braucht da hast Du sicher recht, denn ansonsten gibt es da bis auf ein paar Spro Modelle und neuerdings auch noch was von Abu nicht wirklich viel und der Brüller die Rollen dieser Hersteller auch nicht unbedingt. 

Vor 2 Jahren hätte bzw. habe ich der Powerliner auch das Prädikat "super Preisleistung" gegeben und sie auch empfohlen. Seit diesem Jahr sehe ich das nicht mehr so. Zum einen liegt das an den Erfahrungen am Wasser zum anderen aus den Infos die ich aus zwei Läden habe die diese Rolle dieses Jahr ins Sortiment aufgenommen haben. In beiden Läden gab es eine ein recht große Zahl an Rückläufern. Sicher heißt das jetzt nicht, das jede Rolle jetzt schon kaputt ist wenn sie aus der Schachtel kommt oder dass dies in spätestens nach zwei Wochen der Fall ist. Deine Schilderung zeigt, dass es auch durchaus anders laufen kann... 

Allerdings sind die Zeiten vorbei wo die Powerliner es was die "Zuverlässigkeit" angeht durchaus mir Rollen der 100 € Klasse aufnehmen konnte. Da hat Okuma vermutlich bei der Qualitätkontrolle und vielleicht auch beim Material zu sehr eingespart und dessen sollte man sich beim Kauf halt bewußt sein um nicht eine Enttäuschung zu erleben wie der TE genauso wie dem Umstand, dass es Okuma trotz div. Versprechen nicht geschafft hat, Metallersatzspulen für die Powerliner zu liefern. Man bekommt was man bezahlt.

Wenn man damit leben kann, also mit der "größeren Warscheinlichkeit" die Rolle umtauschen zu müssen als bei deutlich teureren Rollen und man auch keine zusätzlichen Ersatzspulen braucht aber unbedingt eine "BigPit" Freilaufrolle von max. 60 € haben will ist die Rolle durchaus "empfehlenswert".

Ich persönlich würde zwar lieber an anderen Dingen wie z.B. Rute, sonstigen teilweise "unnötigen" Zubehör und evtl. überteuertem Futter sparen und dafür lieber eine etwas besser Rolle ohne Freilauf kaufen denn gerade wenn man nicht nur Kurzansitze macht und öfters ans Wasser geht muß man sich auf sein Gerät 100 % verlassen können und dieses Vertrauen hätte ich zur Powerliner eben nicht mehr. Aber der Geschmack und vorallem die Anforderungen sind ja schließlich nicht bei jedem Angler gleich. 


Gruß Peter


----------



## vermesser (24. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*

Daß die Powerliner öfter mal zicken, ist aber bekannt, Zitat aus nem Thread von mir vor gut anderthalb Jahren:

"Die Powerliner sind überhaupt 'ne  komische Kiste. Sie werden gerne von Karpfenanglern gekauft und  überhaupt in der Hauptsache von Anglern, die für soviel Schnurfassung  Verwendung haben. Soweit so gut. Mir ist bloß aufgefallen, dass  verhältnismäßig viele dieser Rollen in einem Alter von ca. ab 3 Jahren  bis 7 Jahren Zicken machen oder schlicht defekt sind und das obwohl die  Powerliner gegenüber der Longbow, zumindest preislich höher rangieren.
Klar muss man auch sehen, wie viel die einzelnen Modelle im Einsatz  sind, bzw. wie viel, welches Modell im Umlauf ist. Dennoch habe ich bis  jetzt nur seltenst eine Okuma Longbow oder eine Okuma Cassien Baitfeeder  außerhalb der Garantiezeit zum Reparieren bekommen(unter 5 in zehn  Jahren). Schrottige Powerliner und erboste Powerlinerbesitzer sehe ich  da viel öfter, obwohl die wenigsten Grund zum Meckern haben.
Immerhin haben die Meisten die Rolle für max. 60 Euro erstanden und  minimum 3 Jahre intensivst benutzt, ehe sie rumzickte. So viel Spaß für  wenig Geld, was es da zu Motzen gibt erschließt sich mir manchmal nicht,  vorallem wenn es dann auch noch, vielfach reparabel ist.
Dennoch ist es auffällig und vom Innenleben her macht die billigere Longbow, einen besseren Eindruck.
Ansonsten habe ich bis heute noch keine kaputte Okuma bekommen, die  einen echten kapitalen Getriebeschaden aufwies und für den Besitzer  Fischverlust zur Folge hatte.
Dafür habe ich schon etliche Spro Hardliner LCS, DAM Calyber, DAM Quick  SLR Surf und ähnliches Gelumpe gesehen, wo das Hauptantriebsritzel, nur  noch soviele Zähne hatte, wie die erste Reihe beim Heinokonzert.:q"


----------



## Purist (24. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das sehe ich auch so wie Naturliebhaber, fünf KL sollte eine brauchbare Rolle schon haben!
> Bei allem darüber fängt Luxus an!
> 
> Jürgen



Wenn eine Rolle vernünftig konstruiert ist, reicht ein einziges hochwertiges Kugellager und die wird trotzdem geschmeidig laufen. Luxus? Es sind bekannte Rollen auf dem Markt, dort werden 4 Kugellager in zwei Kurbelgriffe geplanzt, hauptsache das Röllchen hat dann 10 KL. Viel hilft viel? Das sind nur vier Lager mehr die kaputt gehen können.
Anders sieht es auch nicht mit dem Freilauf aus, ohne hat jede Rolle weniger Bauteile, die versagen können.


----------



## cyberpeter (24. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*

@ Vermesser

So kannte ich das bisher auch wobei 3-5 Jahre für eine Rolle dieser Preisklasse nicht unbedingt so schlecht ist.

Das scheint sich eben geändert zu haben und dann muß man sich wirklich überlegen ob es dann nicht vielleicht besser ist ein paar Euro mehr auszugeben ...

Die Longbow kenne ich, bis auf ein paar "Besichtigungen" im Angelladen, nicht. Was mir an denen aufgefallen ist, das diese Rollen eine deutlich kleinere Spule haben als die Powerliner und entsprechend auch einen kleinen Spulenhub. Ob diese Rollen also eine Alternative für Leute sind die eigentlich ein Powerliner "brauchen" ist eher fraglich evtl. die ganz großen Modelle die hatte ich jedoch noch nie in der Hand.


Gruß Peter


----------



## Taxidermist (24. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*

@Purist, irgendwo hast du schon recht, aber mit einem Lager,dass ist schon "rudimentär", damit kannst du heute keinen mehr hinterm Ofen herlocken!
Falsch finde ich es ebenso wie du, wenn die Anzahl der Lager als Verkaufsargument herhalten müssen, aber darauf fallen doch nur Neulinge und unerfahrene Angler rein.
Ich stehe schon auf einen weichen Lauf der Rolle und auch ein Lager am Schnurlaufröllchen und dessen entsprechende Konstruktion, finde ich im Zeitalter der Geflochtenen angebracht.
Natürlich kann man auch Lager als mögliche Fehlerquelle sehen, aber wenn man die Rolle gleich ganz weg lässt, sind auch weitere Fehlerquellen ausgeschlossen!
Also ich bleibe dabei, 5 Lager sollten es sein, was darüber hinnausgeht muss nicht, aber kann!
Deine Rollenphilosophie entspricht wohl auch deinem Nickname!

Jürgen


----------



## Schuppi 56 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Purist, irgendwo hast du schon recht, aber mit einem Lager,dass ist schon "rudimentär", damit kannst du heute keinen mehr hinterm Ofen herlocken!
> Falsch finde ich es ebenso wie du, wenn die Anzahl der Lager als Verkaufsargument herhalten müssen, aber darauf fallen doch nur Neulinge und unerfahrene Angler rein.
> Ich stehe schon auf einen weichen Lauf der Rolle und auch ein Lager am Schnurlaufröllchen und dessen entsprechende Konstruktion, finde ich im Zeitalter der Geflochtenen angebracht.
> Natürlich kann man auch Lager als mögliche Fehlerquelle sehen, aber wenn man die Rolle gleich ganz weg lässt, sind auch weitere Fehlerquellen ausgeschlossen!
> ...


 
hallo TaxiderMist
Also weiss zwar nicht wie d du fischen tuhst aber  alles was mehr wie 4 Lager  hat ist beim  Reinigen und Wartungsarbeiten  ungut  je weniger  ne rolle Innenleben hat desto weniger Anfällig ist sie  und kannst sagen was du willst Quick finessa  ob die 110-550 von 1956-1971 oder dannach sind Rollen die du nicht  umbringst  auch die 1000er serie bis hin zur 02 serie sind alle mit dne ausgestattet was wichtig ist  und unwichtige sachen hat die nicht  denn habe  ja mit rollen immer zu tuhn  ob in sinne der  Wartungs arbeit  oder auch bei beratung am wasser welche rolle  auf welcher rute 
 aber  wie heisst so shcön der eine  liebt den  stern der ander die 4 ringe 
lg


----------



## Andal (24. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das sehe ich auch so wie Naturliebhaber, fünf KL sollte eine brauchbare Rolle schon haben!
> Bei allem darüber fängt Luxus an!
> 
> Jürgen



Oder der ganz bewußt konstruierter Verschleiß. Es ist auch viel einfacher, irgendwo ein billiges Kuglellager reinzufluchen, als ein sauberes und deutlich stabileres Gleitlager zu bauen. Aber welche Firma kann es sich heute noch leisten, sich mit wirklicher Qualität womöglich selbst vom Markt zu manövrieren?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*



Schuppi 56 schrieb:


> hallo TaxiderMist
> Also weiss zwar nicht wie d du fischen tuhst aber alles was mehr wie 4 Lager hat ist beim Reinigen und Wartungsarbeiten ungut je weniger ne rolle Innenleben hat desto weniger Anfällig ist sie und kannst sagen was du willst Quick finessa ob die 110-550 von 1956-1971 oder dannach sind Rollen die du nicht umbringst auch die 1000er serie bis hin zur 02 serie sind alle mit dne ausgestattet was wichtig ist und unwichtige sachen hat die nicht denn habe ja mit rollen immer zu tuhn ob in sinne der Wartungs arbeit oder auch bei beratung am wasser welche rolle auf welcher rute
> aber wie heisst so shcön der eine liebt den stern der ander die 4 ringe
> lg


 
Weißt du, wozu Satzzeichen, Groß/Kleinschreibung und Absätze erfunden wurden? #d

Zum Inhalt: Die Logik "desto weniger drin ist, desto weniger kann kaputtgehen" leuchtet ein. Die Frage ist letztendlich,  ab welchem Grad Einfacheit der Komfort leidet. Und da liegt aus meiner Erfahrung die Wahrheit irgendwo zwischen 1 und 10.


----------



## Schuppi 56 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*

So und  nun mal ein beitrag zu den ganzen  Rollen was so auf dne markt sind .

Sagt erhlich  sind  wir  Fischer nicht selber schuld  an den ganzen high tek Rollen ?
Früher haben mir mit  Wender Rollen  und Stationärrollen  gefischt was heute Museeums reife haben und ging .
heute wollt ihr Rollen die  Laufeigenschaften habne  wie ein Maybach 
aber nur nenn schmalen € dafür ausgeben .

Denn da  trifft wieder Auwas   aus sage zu Angeln ist eine  Volkswirtschaft .
Meine Meinung ist wenn man mit rollen Pfleglich umgeht Leben die auch Lange , aber  wenn eien Rolle schon nach dem Auspacken  und befestigen an der Rollenhalterung beim  Schnur aufspulen  sich verwindet 
 war es  erledigt  Schur wieder runter und rolle zurück zum Händler  Gutschrift  und nie wieder  Sänge rin irgend einer  Form  .
Alops  lieber   wa sAusgeben und  ne   Gute Rolle  als  billig und   chlechtes erfahren 
lg


----------



## cyberpeter (24. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*



Andal schrieb:


> Oder der ganz bewußt konstruierter Verschleiß. Es ist auch viel einfacher, irgendwo ein billiges Kuglellager reinzufluchen, als ein sauberes und deutlich stabileres Gleitlager zu bauen. Aber welche Firma kann es sich heute noch leisten, sich mit wirklicher Qualität womöglich selbst vom Markt zu manövrieren?



Leider hast Du vollkommen recht!!!

Das dumme ist nur, dass wir leider selber schuld dran sind. Wenn die Nachfrage nach stabilen Rollen wie der Emblem XT, Tournament 5000t usw. größer wäre dann gäbe es auch ein entsprechendes Angebot.

Nur leider geht der "Kundenwunsch" eher in die Richtung noch leichter, noch eine bessere Schnurverlegung, noch weicherer Lauf, noch "cooleres" Aussehen und was meist das Argument schlecht hin ist noch billiger. Da braucht man sich doch nur mal die "ich brauche eine neue Rolle" Threads durchzulesen und sehen nach was für Kriterien dann oft letztendlich gekauft wurde. Deshalb wird es auch immer schwieriger, überhaupt eine gute und stabile Rolle zu finden, selbst wenn der Preis keine so große Rolle spielt, erst recht wenn man etwas "neuere" Technik will...

Da darf man sich nicht wundern, das die Industrie genau das macht was der Kunde will.


Gruß Peter


----------



## Purist (24. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich stehe schon auf einen weichen Lauf der Rolle und auch ein Lager am Schnurlaufröllchen und dessen entsprechende Konstruktion, finde ich im Zeitalter der Geflochtenen angebracht.



Und? Wie oft machen Lager gerade am Schnurlaufröllchen Probleme? Es gibt Alternativen, kein Lager rein nur ordentliches Material verbauen. Glaubst du darüber hinaus wirklich, dass es 5 Kugellagern bedarf um einen weichen Lauf hinzubekommen? Dafür braucht es solides und teures Material, geringste Toleranzen, ordentliche Handarbeit, nichts was Wanderarbeiter in Asien mal eben lernen könnten.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> damit kannst du heute keinen mehr hinterm Ofen herlocken!



Habe ich doch angedeutet, genau das Denken "da muss Fortschritt drin sein" führt doch zu den heutigen Rollen und den vielen tollen Erfahrungen damit, durch alle Preissegmente. 
Leider glaube ich, dass langfristig noch nicht einmal die hohen Retourzahlen zum Umdenken bei den Herstellern führen werden, dafür sind die Gewinnmargen (durch Produktion in Asien) viel zu hoch.


----------



## Taxidermist (24. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*

@schuppi, die hochgelobten Steinzeit Quicks hatte ich auch und deren Zeit war ja wohl mit Erfindung der geflochtenen Schnüre vorbei.Zumindest die Schnurlaufröllchen versagten kläglich mit der Belastung.



> Also weiss zwar nicht wie d du fischen tuhs



Ich bin fast ausschließlich mit der Spinnrute unterwegs, daher brauche
ich auch Rollen die gut funktionieren und nicht nur jahrelang aufm Rutenständer rumliegen!
Eines dieser "Wunderwerke", nämlich die 4500 Quick Royale MDS, habe ich mir dann auch noch geleistet,die letzte von DAM in Deutschland gefertigte Rolle, für unverschämte ca.350 DM, ohne E-Spule!
Die  Rolle war nach nur drei Jahren mit der ersten geflochtenen Schnur
die ich damals kaufen konnte, zugegebenermaßen in 0,20er (echt mind.0,40mm) zu starken Schnur plattgefischt!
Als erstes verabschiedete sich die "inovative" Bremse, dann kam die Feder des Schnurfangbügels an die Reihe und das Schnurröllchen.
Die Klappkurbel wackelte von Anfang an nicht schlecht!
Ach so, 4 KL hatte die auch, aber was nutzen die,wenn rundherum alles
kaputt geht?
DAM ging dann ja pleite und daher sieht es mit Ersatzteilen wohl nicht mehr so gut aus!

http://comtrol.wedkuje.pl/foto_news/1_x1271.jpg

Heute hole ich mir lieber etwas von Penn, die sind auch minimalistisch
ausgestattet,viel billiger und halten dennoch!

Jürgen


----------



## Schuppi 56 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @schuppi, die hochgelobten Steinzeit Quicks hatte ich auch und deren Zeit war ja wohl mit Erfindung der geflochtenen Schnüre vorbei.Zumindest die Schnurlaufröllchen versagten kläglich mit der Belastung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Jürgen  gegen die Penn Serie ist nicht zu klagen denn wenn ich die Quick Finessa royal mit den Preis sehe dann sga ich auch ist ne alternative   und ich sag   mit den Rollen was ich habe  Quick  ;Daiwa und noris rollen der serie 2200 von der 030 bis zu 080iger  die reichen mir ob ich bei uns  auf Waller geh  oder and er see bin  hat mich von den großen noch keine  in stichgelassen  und  man bekommt mono schmüre bis 060 mit  brutaler tragkraft  die  noch aus Beständen sind wo die Hertseller   versucht habne  den Geflochtnen den Rang  ab zu laufen   denn hab  da 025er mit 14kg da  die bekommst heute nimmer auf dne markt    dennwa sheute an mono unterwegs ist  hat tragkraft eines   Näh faden  mit selben dia 
abe r einige hersteller kommen wieder mit hohen tragkräften von Mono schnur auf den markt   .
PS:  wenn du bei uns mit geflochtner  an gewissen gewässern  fischt dann kannst  gleich  Ruten bruch mit ein rechnen  und die belastungen von den geflochtnen  geht ja auch auf die Hubachsen  dann  hast du so nen leichten Achter im lauf  der spule , denn bei den Neuen Modellen wie du sagst  kunde wil  gewichtsparen und  weichen lauf somit   verbaut man leichtes material   damit ist verschleiss   mit eingebaut .
Lieber steinzeit rollen und   Warten jenden Winter  als jedes jahr neue rollen kaufen  denn bei ca 50 KommplettRuten wird das  auch teuer  und von dne ganzen bestand sind nur  4 balzer  1 noris 1 Yad   2 Schimano  der Rest ist alles dam Ruten  bis Bl.1956 zurück  auch ne  neue karpfenrute   is dabei  also  ich sag von der Qualität sind  die  wie du sagst Steinzeit rollen und Ruten einfach Besser  aber jeden dess seine  ( Die katz mag Mäus roh ich mags nicht mal gebraten 
mfg 
Schuppi 56


----------



## Andal (24. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Leider hast Du vollkommen recht!!!
> 
> Das dumme ist nur, dass wir leider selber schuld dran sind. Wenn die Nachfrage nach stabilen Rollen wie der Emblem XT, Tournament 5000t usw. größer wäre dann gäbe es auch ein entsprechendes Angebot.
> 
> ...



Ich bin, was finanziellen Überfluss anbelangt, davon genau so weit entfernt, wie vom Job des ersten Tänzers beim Staatsbalett. Ja mei... muss ich halt etwas ansparen und dann kaufen. Ich habe damit ebenso wenig ein Problem, wie mit der Tatsache, dass viel Ramsch auf dem Markt ist. Ich finde für mich immer die passende Rolle und wenn es dauert, dann dauert es eben und für die guten Rollen muss man sich halt mal etwas strecken. Als Angler hat man ja Geduld, oder nicht!? 

Daran liegt es hauptsächlich und nicht am windigen G'lumpert alleine. Es muss, egal wie, immer sofort sein, koste es schlechte Erfahrungen, wie es will und die guten Ratschläge der anderen sind sowieso Schall und Rauch. Deswegen hält sich mein Mitleid auch in übersichtlichen Grenzen, wenn mal wieder der Abgang einer Freilaufrolle beweint wird, die grad mal so viel kostete, wie die Ersatzspule einer Rolle, mit der man das Anglerleben lang auskommen kann.

Aber wenn der Geiz geiler ist, als die Freude am Angeln, dann will ich dem nicht im Wege stehen.


----------



## Schuppi 56 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich bin, was finanziellen Überfluss anbelangt, davon genau so weit entfernt, wie vom Job des ersten Tänzers beim Staatsbalett. Ja mei... muss ich halt etwas ansparen und dann kaufen. Ich habe damit ebenso wenig ein Problem, wie mit der Tatsache, dass viel Ramsch auf dem Markt ist. Ich finde für mich immer die passende Rolle und wenn es dauert, dann dauert es eben und für die guten Rollen muss man sich halt mal etwas strecken. Als Angler hat man ja Geduld, oder nicht!?
> 
> Daran liegt es hauptsächlich und nicht am windigen G'lumpert alleine. Es muss, egal wie, immer sofort sein, koste es schlechte Erfahrungen, wie es will und die guten Ratschläge der anderen sind sowieso Schall und Rauch. Deswegen hält sich mein Mitleid auch in übersichtlichen Grenzen, wenn mal wieder der Abgang einer Freilaufrolle beweint wird, die grad mal so viel kostete, wie die Ersatzspule einer Rolle, mit der man das Anglerleben lang auskommen kann.
> 
> Aber wenn der Geiz geiler ist, als die Freude am Angeln, dann will ich dem nicht im Wege stehen.


 
Andal wie recht du hast mit den geiz  ist Geil  denn da  sag ich immer ,lieber  die alte Technik und verlass sein als modern und jedes mal  vor Angst obs die Rolle aushält 180 Puls haben beim Drill   du hast völlig recht   aber  wie heisst es so  schön  die Jugend  weiss ja mehr als mir alten hasen 
mfg


----------



## Andal (24. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*

Ich meine nicht zwangsläufig alte Rollenmodelle, sondern durchaus Sachen aus aktueller Produktion. Aber da ist, genau so wie anno tobak, gute Qualität nicht für ein Trinkgeld zu bekommen. You will get what you pay for!


----------



## cyberpeter (24. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*

@ Andal

Ich glaube Du hast mich da etwas "mißverstanden".... 

Ich wollte eigentlich darauf hinaus, dass es bei den neueren Rollenmodellen eigentlich nur noch sehr wenige Rollen zum Karpfenfischen gibt die das Prädikat "Rolle fürs Leben" wirklich verdient haben. Den meisten dieser Rollen merkt man, selbst wenn man sie "gut behandelt" 2-3 Jahre intensives fischen deutlich an und das sind nicht dann nicht Rollen der Preisklasse um die 50 €, wo das normal wäre und wo das dann vermutlich das kleinste Problem ist, sondern auch bei den höherpreisigen Rollen die dann durchaus bis zu 200 € und mehr kosten können. 

Noch schlimmer ist es in der Preisklasse über 400 €. Das was dort überwiegend angeboten wird sind Rollen die zwar "superleicht" sind und auch "superweich" laufen die man aber eigentlich, wenn man sie schon mal gefischt hat, guten Gewissens nur als "Spaßrollen" an krautfreien englischen Pools einsetzen kann. 

Hier meine ich läuft doch einiges verkehrt besonders wenn man sieht, dass die guten alten Rollen langsam von der Bildfläche verschwinden wie die US-B oder die BB-LC und bei denen die es noch gibt tut man sich immer schwerer noch Ersatzspulen und ähnliches zu finden die man dann oft sehr teuer bezahlen muß. Wirlich gute und stabile neuere Modelle wie die ISO oder die Bullseye sind sehr rar und leider bei uns nur schwer und teilweise nur zu Mondpreisen zu bekommen.


Gruß Peter


----------



## Andal (24. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*

Bei astreinen Freiläufern gebe ich dir Recht, da wird es wirklich schwer echte Qualität zu finden, oder sie noch zu bekommen. Noch geht aber, wie ich finde. Bei den Karpfenrollen mit Quickdrags, oder Convertern sieht es dagegen noch ezwas besser aus.

Es sind eben die zwei Japsen, die den Markt so dominieren, wie sie dabei abzocken.


----------



## cyberpeter (24. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*



Andal schrieb:


> Bei den Karpfenrollen mit Quickdrags, oder Convertern sieht es dagegen noch ezwas besser aus.



und das wären?


----------



## Andal (24. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*

Also bei Daiwa findet man durchaus Röllchen, die auch eine normal-intensive Beanspruchung auch auf Dauer gut vertragen. Klar kommt das an die Robustheit einer US-BTRA nicht heran, aber die sind halt schon sehr "gusseisern".


----------



## cyberpeter (24. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*



Andal schrieb:


> Also bei Daiwa findet man durchaus Röllchen, die auch eine normal-intensive Beanspruchung auch auf Dauer gut vertragen.



Welche aktuellen Daiwarollen sind das ?

Ich kenne nur zwei der mittleren Preisstufe die Windcast und die Entoh.

Die Windcasts, hatte insgesamt 4 Stück, hat man nach ca. 1,5 Saisonen "überwiegend auslegen" die Laufleistung "angemerkt", zwei haben sogar etwas "geschliffen". Das geht gar nicht.

Die Entoh ist zwar etwas stabiler vom Getriebe wenn man regelmäßig "nachfettet" hat aber ab Werk noch nicht mal QD was man sich also teuer mit Ersatzspulen dazu kaufen muß oder man muß selber basteln oder man kauft für nochmer Geld die neue Black Entoh. Dazu ist die Bremse bei den Entohs eine richtige "Gefahrenquelle". Weil diese, im Vergleich zu anderen Rollen, nicht richtig dicht ist, kann recht schnell Wasser in die Bremse eindringen und wenn man "Pech" hat und ein Modell erwischt, was ab Werk nicht ordnungsgemäß "vorgefettete"  Filzbremsscheiben hat oder im Laufe der Zeit wurde das Fett "herausgequetscht" bzw. ist eingetrocknet und die Rolle bekommt eine Dusche, die wenn man z.B. mit Geflecht fischt an der Tagesordnung ist, dann quillt der Filz zwischen den Metallbremsscheiben recht schnell auf und die Bremse funktioniert, bis alles wieder trocken ist, nicht mehr richtig und blokiert dann teilweise sogar was besonders bei einem Run recht unangenehme Folgen haben kann, da kann ein Bekannter ein Lied davon singen ... Also um diese Rolle wirklich "benutzbar" zu machen müßte man das Quickdrag Problem lösen und die Filzbremsscheiben gegen Carbon austauschen. Bei einer Rolle die um bzw. über 200 € kostet ist das ein schlechter Witz.


Also beides sind für mich keine Rollen wo ich sagen würde das man diese gerne und problemlos über mehrere Jahre fischen kann ...


Gruß Peter


----------



## Andal (24. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*

Mei... irgendwo wird man immer ein Haar in der Suppe finden, wahrscheinlich auch bei einer Basia.


----------



## punkarpfen (24. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*

Wirkliche "Arbeitstiere" sind bei Daiwa nur noch als Neuauflage zu bekommen. Evtl. die Emblem Pro, die ja auf den Emblem XA,ZA Modellen basiert würde ich noch als robust bezeichnen.


----------



## punkarpfen (24. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*



Andal schrieb:


> Mei... irgendwo wird man immer ein Haar in der Suppe finden, wahrscheinlich auch bei einer Basia.


Gerade bei einer Basia. Geile Rollen, aber eher was für die Kordaangelei. #h


----------



## Schuppi 56 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> @ Andal
> 
> Ich glaube Du hast mich da etwas "mißverstanden"....
> 
> ...


 Cyberpeter :
du die Rollen was du hir beschreibst bekomm ich laufend angeboten general überholt mit E spule zu nen Vernünftigen Preis denn weiss wo ich meine scätze bekomme und sammle auch Rollen also wenn du da mal nenn wunsch hast gerne denn weiss zwar nicht genau wo du wohnst aber die meisten bekomm ich in Nrw oben Aachner ecke 
lg schuppi


----------



## Andal (24. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*

Wenn es DIE Rolle gäbe, hätten wir sie entweder alle, oder gar keiner könnte sie sich leisten.


----------



## cyberpeter (24. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*



Andal schrieb:


> Mei... irgendwo wird man immer ein Haar in der Suppe finden, wahrscheinlich auch bei einer Basia.





Andal schrieb:


> Wenn es DIE Rolle gäbe, hätten wir sie entweder alle, oder gar keiner könnte sie sich leisten.


 
Das ist genau das Problem, was ich vorhin angesprochen habe. Leider finden sich die Leute mit solchen "Mißständen" ab anstatt mit den Füßen gegen solche Produkte "abzustimmen" also auf gut Deutsch sowas nicht mehr zu kaufen, weil diese Rollen "schicker" und etwas moderner sind als die alten stabilen Rollen die damit so langsam "aussterben"...


----------



## Schuppi 56 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn es DIE Rolle gäbe, hätten wir sie entweder alle, oder gar keiner könnte sie sich leisten.


 Andal wenn ich  hir so lese  muss ich sagen  Du  hälst auch von der neuen technik nicht viel   .
Und wie du  sagst metall gehaüse  ist eben noch  Rollen Bau   .
Da kann man heut zu Tag sagen   die neun rollen sind  wie Pkw,s  nach alle 100 Betriebstd   zum kundendienst  geben ,
 Und das  Mit den Filzscheiben ist ein  leid wa s ich auch kenn  .
Junior hat ne  Billig Rolle von fishermens partner  die hatte den ersten run  beim ein bremsen nicht überlebt  zuviel Fett in dem brems system  gewesen   . ergo  Fisch war weg  und ich hatte  die Arbeit mit  Trocken legen und neu Fetten  seitdem geht die wie ein uhrwerk . 

Abe r da skann dir  bei ner  Teuren rolle auch Pasiern ist eben  Fliessband arbeit im Arkort.

Lg
Schuppi


----------



## Andal (24. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*

Gut. Stimmen wir so mit den Füßen ab. Und was machen wir in der Zwischenzeit? Wickeln wir uns die Schnur um die Hand!?

Mit so einer Abstimmung kann man theoretisch ein Produkt aus dem Rennen werfen, aber keine Industrie umpolen, weil es schlicht an Alternativen fehlt.


----------



## Andal (24. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*

@ Schuppi:

Ich gebe zu, dass ich bei deinen Beiträgen mindestens zweimal lesen muss, bevor ich den Inhalt verstehe, aber ich habe mich nirgends gegen moderne Rollen ausgesprochen. Irgendwie scheinst du nicht zu verstehen, was ich schreibe!?


----------



## cyberpeter (24. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*



Schuppi 56 schrieb:


> Cyberpeter :
> du die Rollen was du hir beschreibst bekomm ich laufend angeboten general überholt mit E spule zu nen Vernünftigen Preis denn weiss wo ich meine scätze bekomme und sammle auch Rollen also wenn du da mal nenn wunsch hast gerne denn weiss zwar nicht genau wo du wohnst aber die meisten bekomm ich in Nrw oben Aachner ecke
> lg schuppi



Danke für das Angebot,  komme aus Bayern, im Moment bin ich aber recht gut "ausgestattet". 

Für meine "Auslegeruten" habe ich mir vor ca. 1,5 Jahren zwei Bullseye gekauft die was die Staibilität angehen nicht weit hinter den alten Daiwas oder der LC hinterher sind. 

Einzig auf meinen "Wurfruten" bin ich mit den Basias nicht wirklich zufrieden, da ich damit oft in recht krautigen Gewässerabschnitten fische. Nachdem ich aber vor einigen Wochen günstig an noch einen Satz Bulls Eys gekommen bin, will ich erstmal ausprobieren ob ich auch ohne Schnurclip auskomme, weil die BullsEye ja leider keinen haben. Wenn das nicht klappt bzw. keine Spule einer anderen Shimanorolle mit Schnurclip auf die BullsEye passt komme ich gerne darauf zurück. Dann würde mich besonders eine SS3000 "anlachen" die mit Westonspule wirklich ein super Gerät ist. 


Gruß Peter


----------



## cyberpeter (24. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*



Andal schrieb:


> Gut. Stimmen wir so mit den Füßen ab. Und was machen wir in der Zwischenzeit? Wickeln wir uns die Schnur um die Hand!?
> 
> Mit so einer Abstimmung kann man theoretisch ein Produkt aus dem Rennen werfen, aber keine Industrie umpolen, weil es schlicht an Alternativen fehlt.



Das mit der Hand ist gar keine so schlechte Idee, sicherer als eine Entoh mit nassen Bremsscheiben ist das auf jeden Fall ... |supergri

Nein mal im Ernst es ist sicher deutlich schwieriger als noch vor 5-10 Jahren, das hatte ich ja auch geschrieben ... 

Wenn jetzt viele, es müssen ja noch nicht mal alle sein, z.B. die Entoh und evtl. die Ultegra nicht mehr kaufen und sich statt dessen die Tournament T5000/6000 die ja immer noch produziert aber überwiegend in England verkauft wird oder die Emblem zulegen und die Händler sitzten auf "Bergen" von Entohs bzw. Ultegras und die Lager für die anderen Rollen sind leer kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass den Herstellern das total egal ist. Die werden zum einen die Produktion für diese Rollen "herauffahren" und besonders Shimano wird sich überlegen, welche Rollen sie in dieser Richtung neu herausbringen können um Daiwa nicht das ganze Geschäft alleine zu überlassen und Daiwa wird darauf antworten usw.

Schau doch mal wie das mit den Teflonhaken war. Die waren auch erst der große Renner und man fand fast keinen Hersteller mehr der normale Haken angeboten hat bis die Angler festgestellt hatten, dass diese Haken in einigen (vielen) Gewässern einfach nicht brauchbar sind und die wenigen noch vorhandenen Stahlhaken wurden wie wild aufgekauft und siehe da das Angebot an normalen Stahlhaken bzw. einigermaßen stabilen Teflonhaken ist um einiges wieder nach oben gegangen. Zufall ?

Auch ist es kein Zufall, dass es die ganzen alten Rollen, obwohl die Nachfolger schon lange auf dem Markt sind immer nocht gibt. Es gibt dafür halt eine Käufergruppe die bedient wird weil sie Geld bringt welche aber leider (noch) viel zu klein ist.



Gruß Peter


----------



## vermesser (24. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*

Leute Leute...es gibt doch robuste, untotbare und preiswerte Rollen, also Rollen die den Preis auch wert sind.

Okuma Longbow, Slammer und Slammer Live Liner, vermutlich die neue Spinfisher SSV, die alte SSG auf jeden Fall, ebenso wie die SSM, die Fin Nor Sportfishers, Penn Sargus, im "Billigsegment" die Ryobi Ecusimas...es gibt gute Rollen wie Sand am Meer, Auswahl für jeden Geschmack...auch alte Schätze wie die Daiwa SS Serie ist noch zu kriegen...einige Shimanos fallen noch die Liga, soweit mir bekannt. Und vieles davon für wenig Geld, über 100 Euro für ne Rolle brauch man fast nie ausgeben.

ABER: Dann kauft solche Rollen, dann gibts auch weniger zu meckern. Aber der Durchschnittsangler latscht in Laden oder guckt ins Netz und kauft dann mindestens zwölf Kugellager für 19.95 im Extremfall und wundert sich, wenn er ne Schrottrolle kriegt.

Ich habe null Probleme mit Rollen, und das als Vielangler...ich kauf aber von vornherein nur "Panzer" und hör mir an "Hässlich, schwer, läuft Scheixxe"...ja, aber hält...


----------



## cyberpeter (24. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*



vermesser schrieb:


> Okuma Longbow, Slammer und Slammer Live Liner, vermutlich die neue Spinfisher SSV, die alte SSG auf jeden Fall, ebenso wie die SSM, die Fin Nor Sportfishers, Penn Sargus, im "Billigsegment" die Ryobi Ecusimas...es gibt gute Rollen wie Sand am Meer, Auswahl für jeden Geschmack...auch alte Schätze wie die Daiwa SS Serie ist noch zu kriegen...einige Shimanos fallen noch die Liga, soweit mir bekannt. Und vieles davon für wenig Geld, über 100 Euro für ne Rolle brauch man fast nie ausgeben.



Diese Rollen sind sicher sehr stabil, die meisten eignen sich aber aufgrund ihres Aufbaus sprich Spule, nicht ganz optimale Schnurverlegung, fehlendes Quickdrag, geringer Schnureinzug, in passender Größe zu schwer und klobig, fehlender hochwertiger Schnurclip usw. wenn überhaupt nur für manche Bereiche des Karpfenangelns und man merkt einfach wenn man ehrlich ist, dass sie eigentlich für etwas anderes gebaut wurden. 

Sicher spricht auch nichts dagegen sie trotzdem zum Karpfenfischen einzusetzen, aber die meisten "normalen" Karpfenangler haben aber keine 2-3 Rutensätze incl. Rollen für verschiedene Aufgaben sondern nur einen Satz und den wollen sie halt mit einer möglichst flexibel einsetzbaren und nicht zu kobigen Rolle bestücken was bei den von Dir genannten Rollen mit Einschränkungen bei den Freilaufmodellen und eben bei den SS Modellen der Fall wäre, wobei die SS3000 leider nicht mehr gebaut wird, sondern "nur" der Nachfolger die Tournament T5000 die ich ja schon genannt habe.


Gruß Peter


----------



## vermesser (24. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*

Was ist ein Quick Drag?

Ich bin kein Karpfenangler, daher weiß ich nicht, ob da was bei is, was Carper verwenden können...aber ich weiß, daß die Live Liner Modelle der Slammer und der Spinfisher durchaus für Wels verwendet werden...

Was ist an einer Karpfenrolle besonderes (ernst gemeint)? Das ist doch nur ne stabile Grundrolle mit großer Schnurfassung und ggf. der Möglichkeit, weit zu werfen, obwohl ich meistens nur sehe, daß mit Boot ausgelegt wird. Normalerweise müsste jede ordinäre stabile Brandungsrolle dafür gehen, wenn der Freilauf nicht zwingend ist (ich hörte, der ist schon wieder unmodern?).


----------



## punkarpfen (24. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*

Quick Drag ist eine Spule, die einen sehr kurzen "Bremsweg" hat. (Auf und zu in weniger als einer Umdrehung. 
Ein Freilauf war für das Angeln mit Festbleimontagen noch nie notwendig. Es wurde nur ständig geschrieben, dass man so etwas unbedingt bräuchte. Wenn man sich daran gewöhnt hat, kommt man nur schlecht davon los. ;-)
Ich fische seit Jahren Brandungsrollen beim Karpfenangeln und alle Karpfenrollen sind im Endeffekt nichts anderes.


----------



## cyberpeter (24. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*

@ vermesser

Eine Brandungsrolle trifft die "optimale" Karpfenrolle wohl am besten zumindest wenn man oft weiter werfen muß. Großer Spulendurchmesser und hohe Spule um möglist wenig Reibungswiederstand beim Werfen zu haben und möglichst hoher Schnureinzug bei möglichst geringer Übersetzung sein Blei möglichst schnell (wegen Kraut) und mit größtmöglicher Getriebeschonung und -kraft einholen zu können wenn man doch mal einen Klumpen Kraut mir rausziehen muß. Gleiches gilt im Prinzip auch wenn man mit dem Futterboot oder normalen Boot auslegt. Hier braucht man dann zwar keine so optimal "geformte" Spule weil man ja nicht wirft, aber ein hoher Schnureinzug mit entsprechender "Getriebepower" ist wenn man sich keinen Wolf kurbeln will oder im Kraut hängen bleiben will unerlässlich. Gerade beim Auslegen "zerlegt" es deshalb viele Rollen.

Wenn man nicht weit werfen muß oder weit auslegt, dann kommt man durchaus auch mit kleineren und vorallem leichteren Rollen beim Karpfenfischen aus so lange sie stabil genug sind und die Spule groß genug, dass einem die Schnur nicht von der Rolle springt. Ich habe auf meinen "Nahbreichsruten" z.B. die relativ zierlichen SS2600. 

Schwierig wird die Geschichte, wenn man beides unter einen Hut bringen will bzw. muß weil man eben nur einen Satz Ruten bzw. Rollen hat bzw. dabei hat. Dann sind die typischen schweren Brandungsrollen eigentlich zu schwer und die typischen Nahbereichsrollen und kleinen Freilaufrollen wiederum zu schwach auf der Brust. Gerade in diesem Bereich ist in den letzten Jahren massiv das Angebot angezogen worden mit der Folge, dass die Rollen immer leichter aber auch immer "unstabiler" geworden sind, während das Angebot in den anderen beiden Bereichen mehr oder weniger komplett eingestellt wurde.

Quickdrag hat Punkkarpfen ja schon gut erklärt, braucht man zwar nicht unbedingt, ist aber praktisch besonders für nicht so ganz "geübte" Karpfenangler die oft, ein Problem haben, die die 3-6 Bremsknaufumdrehungen zu machen damit die Bremse von der "Freilaufeinstellung" zur "Drilleinstellung" kommt weshalb sie dann entweder Freilauf oder max Quickdrag nehmen.


Gruß Peter


----------



## Purist (24. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Diese Rollen sind sicher sehr stabil, die meisten eignen sich aber aufgrund ihres Aufbaus sprich Spule, nicht ganz optimale Schnurverlegung, fehlendes Quickdrag, geringer Schnureinzug, in passender Größe zu schwer und klobig, fehlender hochwertiger Schnurclip usw. wenn überhaupt nur für manche Bereiche des Karpfenangelns und man merkt einfach wenn man ehrlich ist, dass sie eigentlich für etwas anderes gebaut wurden.



Verbirgt sich hinter den Beurteilungen nicht auch ein übertriebener Anspruch, sprich mangelnde Flexibilität des Anglers, der keine Kompromisse eingehen will?


----------



## vermesser (24. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*

@ Cyberpeter: Danke der Erläuterung  .

Sollte ich mal ernsthaft Karpfenangeln, kommen die Slammer Live Liner ran und gut is.


----------



## cyberpeter (24. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*



Purist schrieb:


> Verbirgt sich hinter den Beurteilungen nicht auch ein übertriebener Anspruch, sprich mangelnde Flexibilität des Anglers, der keine Kompromisse eingehen will?



Vielleicht ....

Wenn ich sehe, dass auf der "Sandbank" bei 110 m Karpfen "rollen" wie die beklopten ich aber von keiner anderen Seite besser rankomme und auch kein Boot verwenden darf und dann noch feststellen muß dass meine Rute und der Rest der Ausrüstung für 100-110m einigermaßen genaues werfen "gut" ist ich aber ich aufgrund der ungeeigneten Rolle nur auf 80-90 Meter komme und deshalb nicht auf der Sandbank sondern im vorgelagerten 10 Meter tiefen "Loch" lande, während der 20 Meter weiterstehende Angler aufgrund des richtigen Geräts oder besser gesagt der Rolle welche selbst bei kürzeren Entfernungen keine Nachteile hat, genau dahin kommt und fängt dann ist es für mich wirklich ein Grund zu sagen da gehe ich künftig keine Kompromisse ein und kaufe mir eine Rolle mit der ich wenn es nötig ist beides kann ...

Für den einen mag dies übertrieben sein, weil er berechtigter Weise sagt, gut da komm ich jetzt in diesem Moment zwar nicht hin, aber in 30-40 Meter kann man auch seine Karpfen fangen wenn man nur genügend probiert bzw. nach der richtigen Stelle sucht und vielleicht bei nächster Gelegenheit fahre ich an den See werfe solange, bis ich auch mit dieser Rolle an eine solchen Entfernung hinkomme. 

Jeder wie er will und wie er es mit seiner Freizeit vereinbaren kann.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Andal (24. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*

Das ist halt das Kreuz, wenn man in ein Handwerk einsteigt. Ein Hammer macht noch keinen Schmied.


----------



## Purist (24. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Wenn ich sehe, dass auf der "Sandbank" bei 110 m Karpfen "rollen" wie die beklopten ich aber von keiner anderen Seite besser rankomme und auch kein Boot verwenden darf und dann noch feststellen muß dass meine Rute und der Rest der Ausrüstung für 100-110m einigermaßen genaues werfen "gut" ist ich aber ich aufgrund der ungeeigneten Rolle nur auf 80-90 Meter komme......
> ......
> dann ist es für mich wirklich ein Grund zu sagen da gehe ich künftig keine Kompromisse ein und kaufe mir eine Rolle mit der ich wenn es nötig ist beides kann ...
> 
> Für den einen mag dies übertrieben sein, weil er berechtigter Weise sagt, gut da komm ich jetzt in diesem Moment zwar nicht hin



Nur für diesen einen See die passende Ruten-, Schnur-, Montagen- und Rollenkombination? Wegen der einen Stelle, wo Karpfen springen? Herrje...

Ich meine, ich habe schon viel gesehen, häufig "Karpfenspezis", die mit ihren Weitwurfcombos, Rodpod und Antitangleblei am Kanal sitzen, der keine 15m breit ist, aber das ist doch wirklich... |rolleyes

Wegen deiner Worte verstehe ich aber nun die Futterbootfreaks deutlich besser, die ihre Montagen per Boot "rausfahren".


----------



## Lupus (24. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*

Hallo,
na na..sicher gibt es die Jungs die mit der Bigpit am 15m Kanal sitzen aber hast du sie mal gefragt ob sie auch woanders fischen? Ich für meinen Teil habe bigpits auch am kleinen Tümpel und benutze sie auch am 500ha See! Was nicht bedeutet das es auch Spezies gibt die nur der Optik wegen mit den Dicken fischen!!

Mir gefällt die rumhakerei auf den Karpfenanglern nicht denn unter ihnen gibt es viele hervoragende Angler die sehr genau wissen was sie tun!! Aber Natürlich gibt es in jedem Bereich der hohen Zuwachs hat auch Spezialisten die eher bescheiden ausgestattet sind im Oberstübchen...

@ Cyberpeter du hast recht die alte kostet 130 Euro und ist damit doppelt so teuer und lässt sich auch nicht mit den Okumas vergleichen! Aber es ist auch selbstverständlich das egal welches Produkt es niemals defekt aus dem Karton kommen darf!!!


Gruß

Lupus


----------



## punkarpfen (24. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*

Nein, eben nicht für jede Angelsituation ein neues/anderes Set-Up. Wenn man nur eines besitzt, dann sollte man damit auch gut werfen können. In 80% der Angelsituationen mögen die Rollen überdimensioniert sein, aber wenn man nun mal weit werfen muss, sollte man gerüstet sein.


----------



## cyberpeter (24. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*



Purist schrieb:


> Nur für diesen einen See die passende Ruten-, Schnur-, Montagen- und Rollenkombination? Wegen der einen Stelle, wo Karpfen springen? Herrje...
> 
> Ich meine, ich habe schon viel gesehen, häufig "Karpfenspezis", die mit ihren Weitwurfcombos, Rodpod und Antitangleblei am Kanal sitzen, der keine 15m breit ist, aber das ist doch wirklich... |rolleyes



Über die Gründe haben ja andere schon genug geschrieben.

Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt schade, dass man sich über andere Angler lustig machen muß und sich selbst als den "besseren" Angler sieht ohne darüber nachzudenken ob die nicht vielleicht einen Grund für ihre Ausrüstung bzw. ihre "Taktik" haben.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*



Purist schrieb:


> Nur für diesen einen See die passende Ruten-, Schnur-, Montagen- und Rollenkombination? Wegen der einen Stelle, wo Karpfen springen? Herrje...


 
Und wo ist jetzt das Problem? Ich habe einige Setups, die genau an einem Gewässer zum Einsatz kommen. Ich befische in Summe regelmäßig nicht mehr als 6 Gewässer, da kommt so was schon mal vor.



Purist schrieb:


> Ich meine, ich habe schon viel gesehen, häufig "Karpfenspezis", die mit ihren Weitwurfcombos, Rodpod und Antitangleblei am Kanal sitzen, der keine 15m breit ist, aber das ist doch wirklich... |rolleyes


 
Ja meinst du, ich ändere extra meine Montagen, bloß weil sie manchmal überdimensioniert sind? Ich kommen heute hier zum Einsatz und morgen da.


----------



## Purist (24. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt schade, dass man sich über andere Angler lustig machen muß und sich selbst als den "besseren" Angler sieht ohne darüber nachzudenken ob die nicht vielleicht einen Grund für ihre Ausrüstung bzw. ihre "Taktik" haben.



Es geht mir weder um lustig machen noch um den besseren Angler. Zwischen all dem Taktikgerede und scheinbar irgendwo festgescheriebenen Regeln wie das Karpfenangeln heutzutage gefälligst abzulaufen hat, um den (heute) fehlenden Kopfeinsatz der Angler selbst. "Taktisch" klug wäre es, sich den Bedingungen an Gewässer XY anpassen zu können, statt auf die 08/15- Methoden zurückzugreifen, die gar nicht notwendig sind. Damit meine ich nicht unbedingt den Austausch von Rolle/Schnur und Rute (!) Wenn ich vorwiegend an Gewässern angeln gehe, weil es gar keine anderen in der Nähe gibt, wo ich keinerlei Weitwurfaktionen brauche, sieht das jedoch völlig anders aus. 

Was ich damit eigentlich sagen will: Nur weil etwas im Markt als Karpfen"tackle" angeboten wird, muss man es noch lange nicht zwingend als solches benutzen oder es überhaupt verwenden.


----------



## punkarpfen (25. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*

Natürlich passt man als guter (Karpfen)angler das Fanggerät an die jeweilige Angelsituation (Kraut, Hindernisse, Angeldistanz, Jahreszeit usw.) an. Da ich mehrere Ruten-Rollenkombinationen zur Verfügung habe, können das auch mal leichte Ruten mit 1,75lbs. Testkurve sein bzw. derbe Prügel mit 3,5lbs. 
Sollte man aber nur ein Set - Up besitzen, dann macht es Sinn, wenn dieses so vielseitig wie möglich ist;
beim Karpfenangeln wäre das eine Rute mit ungefähr 3lbs. Testkurve, um auch mal PVA Beutel oder etwas schwerere Bleie nutzen zu können. Als Rolle bietet sich ein großspuliges Modell an, weil man mit einer Weitwurfrolle auch auf kurze Distanzen angeln kann. Im Umkehrschluss kann man aber nicht mit einer kleinen Rolle auf weite Distanzen angeln.


----------



## Andal (25. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*

Ich frage mich, warum ihr euch immer noch, nach all den Jahren, über solche "Bemerkungen" echauffiert? Da steht man drüber, lächelt wissend und milde!

Jeder Fussballer hat wenigstens zwei paar Schuhe, wegen den unterschiedlichen Böden der Plätze. Jeder Amateurskirennläufer hat schon gut ein halbes Dutzend Paar Ski. Jeder Laufsportler einen Korb voller Latschen und so weiter und so fort.

Kein ernsthafter Spinnfischer hat nur eine einzige Spinnkombo und bei mir stehen alleine an die 20 reine Friedfischruten herum. Alleine an solchen Aufzählungen merkt man doch schon, wie wenige Ahnung hinter solchen "Bemerkungen" steckt, oder nicht!?

Bei mir liegen die Präferenzen anders und ich bin in Sachen reiner Karpfenfischerei auch eher sparsam aufgestellt. So what? Wer Karpfenfischen intensiv, oder gar ausschließlich betreibt, der geht halt gerätemäßig herftiger zu Sache. Ein ganz normaler Vorgang. Schaut euch einen Wettkampfstipper an. Dagegen wirkt ein vollausgestatterter Carper beinahe schon wieder ärmlich sortiert.

Lasst sie doch reden und freut euch dafür, dass ihr nicht dauernd umbasteln müsst... ein Griff ins Regal und das Setup sitzt wie Arsxx auf Eimer. #6


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*

Andal, du triffst es mal wieder auf den Punkt!

Ich weiss bei den ganzen Posts vom Puristen auch garnicht, was der eigentlich will. Alles was nicht angelt wie er oder seiner Meinung ist, wird irgendwie komisch von der Seite angemacht. Merkwürdiger "Stil".

Ich brenne auch eine Menge Knete für die Allroundangelei und die Spinnfischerei aus, deswegen (muss/möchte) ich mit einer Kombi auskommen und nicht nochtmehr totes Kapital im Keller stehen haben. Einmal war ich mit einem Kumpel am Wasser und wir wussten, das in 250m Entfernung auf einer kleineren Erhebung die Fische am Fressen sind.

Ich hatte Mono drauf und wir hatten auch nur einen Kurztrip geplant. Was macht man dann, wenn sich die Chance ergibt?

Nach Hause, neue Köder und Nahrung gekauft und extra die Spulen mit Geflochtener vollgemacht, sodass ich an dem Spot angeln konnte. Zeitlich halt frei gemacht und wieder hin. Konnte dann meinen PB fangen.

Mal schauen was der Purist dazu sagen wird. Ok, meckern wird er sowieso aber würde mich interessieren ob ich nun einem Marketing Gag erlegen bin, oder ob ich Tackle zweckenfremdet habe, oder was nun an dieser Aktion völlig falsch war...war es taktisch in Ordnung, oder doch wieder falsch und war es richtig die Geflochtene einzusetzen oder doch nicht?

#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## Andal (25. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*

Als allererstes wird zerpflückt werden, wie du die 250 m überbrückt hast und dass du auch einer von den "Bösen" bist, die "immer den ganzen See abspannen"...! 

Aber lass sie mal machen. Ich finde es geil, wenn man, wie ein Golfer, aus einem ganzen Sack voller Knüppel den richtigen aussuchen kann. Noch geiler wäre es allerdings mit einem Caddy... "Bitte die 2.5 lbs....!"


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*



Andal schrieb:


> Als allererstes wird zerpflückt werden, wie du die 250 m überbrückt hast und dass du auch einer von den "Bösen" bist, die "immer den ganzen See abspannen"...!



Jupp, vor allem weil ich einer der Karpfenangler bin der tatsächlich Rücksicht auf andere nimmt (!) und lieber so dicht wie möglich angelt. Ging an diesem (+250ha) Tümpel aber nicht anders.

Das mit deinem Golfer und den anderen Beispielen kann man endlos weiterspinnen. Schau dir mal Hobby und Profi Fotografen an...warum die wohl nicht nur ein standard Objektiv haben...|rolleyes

Naja, was sollst. Vom Thema sind wir hier ja auch wieder meilenweit entfernt. Ist ja schon Tradition im Karpfenbereich.#t


----------



## cyberpeter (25. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*



Purist schrieb:


> Es geht mir weder um lustig machen noch um den besseren Angler. Zwischen all dem Taktikgerede und scheinbar irgendwo festgescheriebenen Regeln wie das Karpfenangeln heutzutage gefälligst abzulaufen hat, um den (heute) fehlenden Kopfeinsatz der Angler selbst. "Taktisch" klug wäre es, sich den Bedingungen an Gewässer XY anpassen zu können, statt auf die 08/15- Methoden zurückzugreifen, die gar nicht notwendig sind. Damit meine ich nicht unbedingt den Austausch von Rolle/Schnur und Rute (!) Wenn ich vorwiegend an Gewässern angeln gehe, weil es gar keine anderen in der Nähe gibt, wo ich keinerlei Weitwurfaktionen brauche, sieht das jedoch völlig anders aus.



ich muß Andal recht geben



Andal schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, warum ihr euch immer noch, nach all  den Jahren, über solche "Bemerkungen" echauffiert? Da steht man drüber,  lächelt wissend und milde!



Da ist jedes Wort zuviel ...


----------



## vermesser (25. September 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*

Ganz versteh ich das Genörgel auch nicht. Soll doch jeder nach seiner Fasson selig werden, wenn es keinen behindert. Von mir aus können die Carper auf 1000m angeln...solang ich angeln kann und es nicht stört...von mir aus.

Und die Materialschlacht gibts bei allen Anglern...Brandungsangler buckeln nicht weniger ans Wasser als die Carper, jeder passionierte Spinnfischer hat Tonnen von Ködern und mehrere Ruten und Rollen Kombis von Barsch bis Dorsch...und für unterschiedliche Bedinungen...so weit so normal.

Ich achte jeden, der mit weniger klarkommt...aber ich möchte keine meiner Kombis missen und brauch doch immer wieder was neues.


----------



## fishinglikeaBoss (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*

Ist halt keine besonders gute Rolle. ;D


----------



## HerrHamster (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*



fishinglikeaBoss schrieb:


> Ist halt keine besonders gute Rolle. ;D



Naja, das stimmt nun auch nicht! Das kann dir mit jeder Rolle passieren!


----------



## rainerle (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Naja, das stimmt nun auch nicht! Das kann dir mit jeder Rolle passieren!



Nö, ist mir zumindest in mehr als 25 Jahren noch nicht mit jeder Rolle passiert. Natürlich gibt es eine Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass einem das auch mit einer qualitativ besseren Rolle passiert - nur ist diese ungleich geringer. Aber bitte, es sei jedem gegönnt dieses Mantra von der preisgünstigen und qualitativ doch sehr hochwertigen Okuma bis zum Erbrechen zu wiederholen - sie werden dennoch nicht annähernd die Halbwertzeit haben wie eine Big-BR, US-BR, LiveLiner, SS3000, S5000/6000T - und da fährt der Zug drüber, wie man so schön sagt.


----------



## noob4ever (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*



rainerle schrieb:


> Nö, ist mir zumindest in mehr als 25 Jahren noch nicht mit jeder Rolle passiert. Natürlich gibt es eine Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass einem das auch mit einer qualitativ besseren Rolle passiert - nur ist diese ungleich geringer. Aber bitte, es sei jedem gegönnt dieses Mantra von der preisgünstigen und qualitativ doch sehr hochwertigen Okuma bis zum Erbrechen zu wiederholen - sie werden dennoch nicht annähernd die Halbwertzeit haben wie eine Big-BR, US-BR, LiveLiner, SS3000, S5000/6000T - und da fährt der Zug drüber, wie man so schön sagt.



Zeig mal ne Schimano für den Preis der Okuma die länger hält...


----------



## cyberpeter (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*



noob4ever schrieb:


> Zeig mal ne Schimano für den Preis der Okuma die länger hält...



Das hat doch auch keiner behauptet ... |rolleyes


----------



## noob4ever (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*

Hier werden aber Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen ....


----------



## cyberpeter (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*



noob4ever schrieb:


> Hier werden aber Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen ....



Das sehe ich nicht so!

Keiner macht die Rollen schlecht, aber es ist nun mal so, dass es einige Rollen gibt die neu einen deutlich geringen Anteil von "kaputt aus der Schachtel" haben und dazu eine deutlich längere Lebensdauer haben. Dafür kosten diese Rollen dann auch zwischen 30 und 150 € mehr - auch das "verschweigt" niemand. Ob sich dieser Aufpreis "rechnet" kommt halt drauf an wie lange man die Rolle fischen möchte und unter welchen Bedingungen. Das hat nichts mit "Äpfel und Birnen" zu tun sondern mit persönlichen Anforderungen ...

Gerade weil sich die Powerliner in den Foren einen "Status" erarbeitet hat, den sie so nicht (mehr) gerecht wird, ist halt die Enttäuschung sehr groß wenn es dann zu solchen Defekten kommt die aber eigentlich aufgrund des Preises völlig normal sind. 


Gruß Peter


----------



## blablabla (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*

Hab grad mal den ganzen tröd gelesen...|supergri puh....
da ich mich grade selbst mit dem Gedanken trage 2 neue Rollen zum Karpfenangeln zu kaufen oder meine us Baitrunner 4500 A weiterzufischen. Die sind halt klopig und  die  Schnurverteilung ist schlecht, doch ich hab mich bisher damit abgefunden. 
Jetzt hab ich mir zwei neue Ruten bestellt und "meine" auch zwei neue Ruten haben zu wollen.|kopfkrat.
Die ultimative Frage: Gibts die altbewährte Zuverlässigkeit gepaart mit guter Schnurverlegung?

gruss blablabla


----------



## blablabla (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*

...und Freilauffunktion? 
Weil, wie hier einer richtig bemerkt hat, wenn man das gewöhnt ist, möchte mans nicht mehr missen. besonders wenn man nachts von der liege torkelt und schlaftrunken die rute hochreisst..|supergri


----------



## punkarpfen (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*

Shimano Baitrunner Longcast


----------



## rainerle (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*

Dere,

schließ mich da Chris an. Selbst bei der "B-Serie" der US-BR ist die Schnurverlegung sub-optimal und die die "D-Serie" ist da nicht viel besser. Auch die LiveLiner Serie von Penn überzeugt nicht unbedingt mit einer guten Schnurverlegung. Sollte es aber ausschließlich an Fließgewässer zum Angeln gehen, geht nicht viel über eine US-BR "B" in 4500er Größe (wenn's denn eine mit Freilauf sein soll) oder einer LiveLiner was die Lebensdauer bei intensiver Benutzung anbelangt.


----------



## Killerschnauze (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*

Rollen sind getauscht und werden demnächst gegen Baitrunner LC (alte version) ersetzt.

Falls jemand 2 okuma Powerliner NEU incl. Rechnung braucht, einfach melden.

mfg
Martin


----------



## rainerle (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865 rattert beim einholen der Montage VIDEO inside!*

Gute Wahl und auch auf Dauer vernünftig #6


----------

